
Report: Google suppressed an explosive memo about its Chinese search engine - bookmtn
https://www.cnet.com/news/report-google-suppressed-an-explosive-memo-about-its-chinese-search-engine/
======
prolikewh0a
It's probably safe to assume this is already being used on Americans and
they're just trying to edit it to abide by Chinese laws & regulations for
another massive tracking & censorship market.

